# what color...?pictures



## hannahbanana3 (Aug 20, 2012)

hi everyone, this is my mini gelding Lil Man and i was wondering what color yall think he is?








im thinking a roan but what type?







thanks


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Aug 20, 2012)

Grulla?  but I could have no clue what I'm talking about. I've been out of horses for years.  He's adorable!!


----------



## Symphony (Aug 20, 2012)

Red Roan or Washed out Red Roan.


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 20, 2012)

True roans have dark faces, your guy's face is light. So I'm stuck between a varnish roan (one of the appaloosa colors - he doesn't show other appaloosa traits like spotted skin, so IDK about that one) or a bay going gray.


----------



## macisherfield (Aug 21, 2012)

washed out palomino, or washed out grulla


----------



## hannahbanana3 (Aug 21, 2012)

thanks everyone, im not really sure, he is only 6 years old, his coggins papers said he was a chocolate, but i dont really believe that.


----------



## FlaRocky (Sep 6, 2012)

hannahbanana3 said:
			
		

> hi everyone, this is my mini gelding Lil Man and i was wondering what color yall think he is?
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4039_dsc01086.jpg
> im thinking a roan but what type?
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4039_dsc01095.jpg
> thanks


Looks like a sun faded Chocolate to me. = Black horse with a Silver Dapple gene(Z)  or a Red Chocolate= Bay with a Silver Dapple gene. If he has a cream gene also then he is a Silver Dapple Buckskin. You can do color testing on him if you wish. Let me know, we have a great lab here in Florida that has very good prices.

He also might have two copies of the Silver Dapple (ZZ) gene. That makes him so light. I have and breed Rocky Mountain Horses and they also carry the Silver Dapple (Chocolate)(Z)  gene.

 Hope this helps,

 Maye


----------

